

Y Combinator W15 batch - enythings

This is for anyone who has applied to ycombinator W15 batch, it doesn&#x27;t matter if you got the interview or not. 
If you have developed an amazing website and looking for some exposure please read this. 
I&#x27;m CEO of enythings. Enythings is a new search engine that let&#x27;s you search, discover and compare websites! It is for people who are not satisfied with Google.<p>As of right now, we are looking for more websites to add to our ever-growing library of websites. So, please contact us now if you would like to publish your website on our site (you will get free exposure for free). Email us at: enythings@gmail.com
Please have a look at our website: enythings.com
Thank you in advance.
======
__base
Very misleading title

